# Refridgerator Stopped Working



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Went up to Maine for 2 weeks. Fridge on electric, worked fine. Got Home, set up, plugged it in, and DEAD! Did the usual. Checked 15 Amp fuse seemd okay but replaced it anyway. Tried on Gas only, no dice. Made sure rig was level, no dice. Opened back panel tested plug in back, okay. Replaced 5amp and 3 amp fuses in back, no dice. Am I missing anything? I need to put it in the shop for some work but I hate having to get a new FRidge, $$$. Any help is kindly accepted.

Bob


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

katiesda said:


> Went up to Maine for 2 weeks. Fridge on electric, worked fine. Got Home, set up, plugged it in, and DEAD! Did the usual. Checked 15 Amp fuse seemd okay but replaced it anyway. Tried on Gas only, no dice. Made sure rig was level, no dice. Opened back panel tested plug in back, okay. Replaced 5amp and 3 amp fuses in back, no dice. Am I missing anything? I need to put it in the shop for some work but I hate having to get a new FRidge, $$. Any help is kindly accepted.
> 
> Bob


When you say "dead" what do you mean? That if on gas, you can hear it trying to light, but it doesn't, for instance? If on electric, how do you determine it isn't working... by letting it be on for a few hours and it is clearly not cooling?

One thing to check is the drain hose from the fridge..and make sure it's not plugged. That happened on the fridge in my old camper...and while the fridge ran...it didn't seem to cool well.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for replying
When I say dead I mean dead. No attempt to light, no noise, no lights on the "gas" "automatic" "on off" switches etc. However I did not leave it on gas and see if it cools anyway I will try that next. 
Bob



luverofpeanuts said:


> Went up to Maine for 2 weeks. Fridge on electric, worked fine. Got Home, set up, plugged it in, and DEAD! Did the usual. Checked 15 Amp fuse seemd okay but replaced it anyway. Tried on Gas only, no dice. Made sure rig was level, no dice. Opened back panel tested plug in back, okay. Replaced 5amp and 3 amp fuses in back, no dice. Am I missing anything? I need to put it in the shop for some work but I hate having to get a new FRidge, $$. Any help is kindly accepted.
> 
> Bob


When you say "dead" what do you mean? That if on gas, you can hear it trying to light, but it doesn't, for instance? If on electric, how do you determine it isn't working... by letting it be on for a few hours and it is clearly not cooling?

One thing to check is the drain hose from the fridge..and make sure it's not plugged. That happened on the fridge in my old camper...and while the fridge ran...it didn't seem to cool well.
[/quote]


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Could be the control board which is a pretty easy fix.

Mike


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Found the problem. Loose wire, working fine. Thanks to those who responded.









Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

katiesda said:


> Found the problem. Loose wire, working fine. Thanks to those who responded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found and easy fix. My Fridge stopped working on Electric and ended up being a burnt out heater. Not an easy fix since it had ruptured and expanded in the tube that it slides into.


----------

